# Neofinetia falcata x Vanda tessellata



## Erythrone (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 8, 2011)

Looks pretty. I'd like to see a front view. Is it fragrant?


----------



## Shiva (Oct 8, 2011)

Looks nice!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 10, 2011)

Very nice!!! Are they blueish or pinkish? A front view would be nice too!


----------



## Roth (Oct 10, 2011)

That's an unnamed hybrid, that came from Thailand originally. Sometimes it is sold as neofinetia falcata x vanda tesselata 'Sri Lanka' (???), sometimes as nf x vanda tesselata alba, it got different names. Having seen some weird hybrids with vanda tesselata, and some gorgeous ones too, I am pretty sure it is not a tesselata hybrid...


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 10, 2011)

For those of you who would like a front view, here is a picture of a previous blooming. 






biothanasis: it is more pinkish than bluish


----------



## Lycaste53 (Oct 10, 2011)

Maybe it´s a Vanda lamellata (boxallii) hybrid? The shape (side view) is similar


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 10, 2011)

I wrote to Calvin from Tropical Gardens in Ontario. He's the one who made the cross and he said that it is a Vanda tessellata cross and that registration is pending. He kept only a handful of these and sold the rest of the crosse to someone in Thailand who will mericlone the best ones very soon.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks, David -- It's lovely from the front as well as the side.


----------



## W. Beetus (Oct 12, 2011)

Interesting coloration! Beautiful.


----------

